# Phone keeps having problems with space



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Every time I need to update an app I am told there isn't enough space. I don't even have that many apps on my phone! Someone told me that each update takes more memory, but if I only have 10 or so apps and 8gb of memory, why should there be a problem? And I don't keep videos or pictures in the memory long. :banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What type of phone do you have and how much storage is on the devices as well as free space storage?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a Samsung Grand Prime with 8gb.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, some of the low budget phones come with very limited internal storage, so if ~2Gb is taken up by the ROM and ~1GB of bloatware, you have very little breathing space. If your phone has a Memory card provision, I'd recommend moving all media (photos, videos, mp3 etc) to the Memory card.

A temporary reprieve would be to go to Memory in Settings and clear App cache.


----------



## StanMoose (Aug 13, 2018)

That problem is connected with all old phones. It doesn't have so much free space and all the apps now are huge. I even tried to reboot my phone to the factory settings and it didn't help. You'll always have this problem.


----------

